# Online On The PS3



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everybody.

I'm getting a Playstation 3 for christmas. Please can i add some of the members on this site. For online.

Thanks
Ben.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There's a big list in a thread somewhere, but mine is RRRussUK so feel free to add me


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

:wave:yeah, what games are you planning? I'm ay4alex. I'm crap at anything but racing:wave::wave:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is the thread containing the list of PSN names


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

ay4alex said:


> :wave:yeah, what games are you planning? I'm ay4alex. I'm crap at anything but racing:wave::wave:


Racing games I am getting mate:
Need For Speed Shift
Grid
Colin Mcrae Dirt 2:thumb:


----------

